# Workhorse engine problems -stalling



## charjoe (Jan 6, 2005)

We have had several problems with our workhorse engine in our Newmar motor home. It has been in the shop several times, but we have always been told it was minor adjustments. We recently broke down in Florida and our motor home is still there being repaired.  Workhorse is giving us a hard time about our warranty.  If you have had a problem with a worhorse engine stalling on long trips or a problem with warranty issues, we would appreciate hearing from you.  Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 7, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

Joe, was it raining when the stall occured?  There have been reports of water entering the air filter during rains and causing stalls


----------



## Edmund A Skibinski (Jan 8, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

  Joe, I'am sorry to hear that your having problems with Workhorse Chassis in getting your problem resolved, yes several motorhome manufactures had problems with water entering the front grill opening and going down the air inlet throat causing various coniditions, like yours in particular, a piece of advice to you would be to call Workhorse Chassis and asked for Chris Ekin, Chris as been very helpful to me in the past.   Ed


----------



## charjoe (Jan 8, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

We appreciate everyone's help with this problem. The stalling does seem to begin more frequently when it is raining. At the same time, the cruise stops working and the wipers either won't turn off or start on their own.  We will also try to contact Chris at Workhorse.  At this time, we have not received much help from anyone we have called.  Our motorhome is still in Florida and they have been through the spark plugs, spark plug wires and other things, but still have not fixed the motorhome.  It is difficult when you are in one state and the motorhome is in another. Now, they won't even return our calls. We are really desperate!


----------



## denny251 (Jan 8, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

A short time ago I saw a note on the internet pertaining to the Workhorse engine stalling in a hard rain. Their suggested remedy was to remove the rubber plug from the lowest point in the air intake tube. I have never had the problem but have removed the plug.

Denny


----------



## &quot;007&quot; (Jan 10, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

You will find the information you will need under subject"newmar&fleetwood owners water in air intake" on this page  of this forum it will give you a fix for your problem. You can also find more info on irv2.com under the Newmar Forum page 2, "Workhorse power downs rain water"  these posts should help anyone with this problem.The problem is not with Workhorse it is the way Newmar made there hood opening with the upper crack directly over the air-intake funnel allowing water into it. Check your cable for your wipper motor some people have found excess silicon in the plug not allowing plug contacts a good connection----007


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jan 11, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

I haven't had the problem with the stalling but did with the cruise control.  Turned out to be a loose brake light switch that kept the cruise from coming on or would turn it off while driving.  Have not had a lot of problems with the Workhorse Chassis but the Southwind Fleetwood motorhome is a joke.

Good Luck.


----------



## &quot;007&quot; (Jan 12, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

JOE---Other problems that you maybe having can be caused by loose gnd. wires on your gnd. post attached to your chassie frame. The post is located under your front bumper, if you have a Newmar coach, it will have about 5 white gnd wires on it. Mine were loose causing me the same problems you have been experiencing. I removed the wires cleaned them, applied dielect. silicon grease and tightin the nut to secure them also while your at it check your battery cables, my two +'s were loose, clean these also, an apply dielect.silicon. The gnd. wires go to wiper motor, fuse panels, cruise,etc,etc. Not to discourage you but I never leave my coach alone, I had my first MH broken into, dealer says, an items removed,tv,vcr,micro, had alarm sys. but dealer didn't set it. I would try an do what ED said, CHRIS may get you a better dealer or Chev. dealer I trust the CHEV. dealers not the RV dealers. GOOD LUCK it will all work out eventually. Read my posts on irv2.com for your water problem or on this site.--"007"


----------



## charjoe (Feb 1, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling


We are still having the same problems with workhorse over the engine on our 2002 Newmar motorhome. However, now they are saying that the motor home was one or two quarts low on oil and that damaged the engine.  A rep from workhorse told us that if the motorhome is one quart low or has one quart too much oil, it could void our original warranty.  Has anyone out there heard of this? How do you deal with these guys besides an attorney?  I think that is the next step. Thanks for your help.  By the way, our motorhome is still in Florida and the only way we can get a response from the repair shop is to call Newmar and pester them.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 1, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

Joe, Think it's time to hunt another repair shop.  Have you contacted GM.  That would be my next step. Never heard of one quart low damaging a engine :angry: . Overfill is not good but don't think it would destroy an engine.  Will cause foaming. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## &quot;007&quot; (Feb 2, 2005)

Workhorse engine problems -stalling

Joe:    Like everyone is saying get your MH to a shop thats going to help you, not keep giving you the run around. You have not said who's shop its at. Dealer,Chev. garage,G.M.C.,workhorse serv.center? At this point do as ED said an call Chris at Workhorse to get some help. You may have to pay for a tow but it will be worth it, so as not to be put thru the blame game. There is a Workhorse Chat Room at 9pm every Thursday nite on irv2.com, you can ask Workhorse Rep. ,maybe Chris, about your problems.----"007"

Newmar KS--3740  W-22  03  Blistiens


----------

